# MANN W712/20 Oil Filter - What



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

I got a few oil filters MANN W712/20 Oil Filter. The MANN website details these for the Audi 200 type 43 (1976-1982) & 44 (1983-1991) as well as the Coupe Quattro B2 (1980-1988).

The filter is identical in diameter and thread as the Mann filters that I use on my Mk2 and Mk3 4 cylinders. The filter is much shorter in height. Any danger of using this filter on a car other than what it is prescribed for? I was planning on checking the oil pressure to ensure that it wasn't having any effect on oil pressure











http://catalog.mann-filter.com/EU/eng/catalog/MANN-FILTER Katalog Europa/Oil Filter/W 712~20

http://catalog.mann-filter.com/EU/e...0;jsessionid=027E97CCFD9AE5844F74E7DE2445964B


----------



## Zenith451 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Mann filter*

Driver,

The smaller filter holds less oil (obviously) than the stock unit, this could affect oil temperatures if you drive hard in warmer climates. If your OCI is ~3K miles and a max of 5K miles on a good running engine it should be OK, however the amount of contaminants the filter can hold is much less than stock so if I were to use them I'd go with an OCI of 3K miles.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Do you have space issues or some other reason why you'd want to use this than the stock fitment, which I do believe is the 719/30?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Anyway, unless I read the specs wrong, this particular filter doesn't have an ADBV, and the specified fitment does.


----------

